# Don't try this stunt smokers



## Tabloid Snapper

What happens when man smokes the world's hottest pepper in his bong | Daily Mail Online

Ouch. :vs_laugh:


----------



## ScottinAZ

play stupid games, win stupid prizes..........


----------



## ADRUNKK

I heard that on Shaq's podcast a week or two ago and had to watch it myself. Pretty stupid s**t. Lol.


----------



## UBC03

I don't know if anyone has tried these peppers. They are BRUTAL..I buy my dad 6 plants every spring. . He makes hot sauce with these, it's scary hot. To put it in comparison, he makes another outta Thai chilis, scotch bonnets, and habanero for a mild version.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

UBC03 said:


> I don't know if anyone has tried these peppers. They are BRUTAL..I buy my dad 6 plants every spring. . He makes hot sauce with these, it's scary hot. To put it in comparison, he makes another outta Thai chilis, scotch bonnets, and habanero for a mild version.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


My buddy Mike grows them as well. Don't ever make the mistake of touching your eyes after touching one of them. Boy does it burn, and i am talking about after washing your hands.:vs_cool:


----------



## UBC03

TonyBrooklyn said:


> My buddy Mike grows them as well. Don't ever make the mistake of touching your eyes after touching one of them. Boy does it burn, and i am talking about after washing your hands.:vs_cool:


Or when you take a pi$$. I've used gloves to help him make sauce since that learning experience.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne

What a dumbazz! I grow some Ghost peppers that will make your hands burn just from picking them


----------



## DianaHM

Oh, this is a sad story.


----------



## HailTheBrownLeaf

Shame.

He could've won a Darwin Award.


----------



## Saetherhaug

My father grows chilis at home (a pretty mild 40's crisis) and dries them to use it as spice.
So one day he was crushing Carolina Reapers in his mortar, and decided to wash it of with hot water because he didn't think clearly.
I was in the kitchen as he turned on the water and started washing. Then the Carolina Reaper became airborne and piggybacked on the steam that now filled the whole kitchen. It was like i was back in the gas endurance test in the army. Our eyes turned red and started watering, it got up our noses, and down into our lungs. All our mucosal membranes reacted to the sudden absorption of capsaicin. It was worse than eating it raw (as i have done several times because people enjoy seeing me in pain and i make bad choices in life)

That's the closest i'll be to smoking it. Would not recommend it.


----------



## UBC03

My pop's grinds his in the garage with a double barrel respirator. He did it once in the kitchen. Him, my mother and the dog had to spend the day outside while it aired out.


----------



## Saetherhaug

UBC03 said:


> My pop's grinds his in the garage with a double barrel respirator. He did it once in the kitchen. Him, my mother and the dog had to spend the day outside while it aired out.


Yeah that's probably a good idea!:vs_laugh:


----------



## bobbya08

Some peoples kids 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

